# Started making a video



## bANONYMOUS (Jul 14, 2015)

Working on a video I shot from Eurokracy 2017
https://youtu.be/vLBkP0b_QgY


----------



## saamhocks8 (Mar 9, 2020)

working good


----------



## robertbarna12 (May 5, 2021)

Nice work! Do you have any other videos on Eurokracy in Montreal Quebec? Hope you're planning to keep shooting more!


----------

